# Antialialiasing bei Primitiven?



## marcel_se_best (18. Dez 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe eine Box in Java 3D. sceneAntialiasing = true aber die Box wird ohne Antialiasing gerendert.
Funktioniert AA überhaupt bei Primitiven oder geht es nur bei Punkten und Linien und wenn ja, wie?

Danke für jede Hilfe


----------



## Marco13 (18. Dez 2008)

Ich meine mich dunkel zu erinnern, dass ich da vor etlichen Jahren mal gelesen hätte, dass man da ein bißchen tricksen muss, ... hilft vielleicht schon ein Websuchergebnis wie http://www.mail-archive.com/java3d-interest@java.sun.com/msg23420.html ???


----------



## marcel_se_best (18. Dez 2008)

```
// AnzeigeInfos        
GraphicsConfigTemplate3D graphicsConfigTemplate3D = new GraphicsConfigTemplate3D();
graphicsConfigTemplate3D.setSceneAntialiasing(GraphicsConfigTemplate.PREFERRED);
GraphicsConfiguration graphicsConfiguration = GraphicsEnvironment.getLocalGraphicsEnvironment().getDefaultScreenDevice().getBestConfiguration(graphicsConfigTemplate3D);
        
// Canvas mit AnzeigeInfos
Canvas3D canvas3D = new Canvas3D (graphicsConfiguration);

// Universum im Canvas
SimpleUniverse simpleUniverse = new SimpleUniverse(canvas3D);
canvas3D.getView().setSceneAntialiasingEnable(true);
```


----------

